
Another Kind of JavaScript Fatigue - JacksCracked
http://chrismm.com/blog/the-other-kind-of-javascript-fatigue/?
======
jlg23
I would not call this javascript fatigue but sheep fatigue.

> Remember Google’s Polymer? Angular 1? Express? Perhaps the organizations and
> individuals which cause these abrupt termination events should carry a
> stigma. After all, misleading thousands of people does not generate a
> positive attitude toward open source, and can lead to bitterness and more
> fragmentation.

> Instead of nurturing narcissistic language ambassadors that drop their
> projects like they change fedora hats every time they get a new idea, let’s
> create more tools to improve code quality and foster a sense of community.

Instead of labeling others as "narcissistic" for "misleading" you, stop
blindly following them. Just because someone has found a better way to solve
their problem does not mean that their solution will solve your problem.
Understand their problem, understand their solution to it. And when you think
"this is awesome, I just had this problem yesterday", ask yourself "and when
did I have this last time before yesterday?". If your response is "2 years
ago", you probably don't really have a problem at all but are just caught in
"oh, this is grunt-work, I wish there was a better way". This rarely justifies
the time required to learn and adopt a new "way of doing things."

------
cyberpanther
This is nothing new, JS just evolved the problem to the next level. Perl and
CPAN had notoriously bad modules and each subsequent language has made
packaging easier. And now JS is available with easy packaging or just by
including a URL to the package. This problem is inevitable. JS just is the
current most widely distributed and used language.

I think we have to learn live with crap code and find ways to surface the
diamonds. A rating system for packages would be great. Maybe based on
developer ratings, amount of contributors/community interaction, and number of
unresolved issues?

